# On my mind



## vetasst (Apr 25, 2009)

Well just to help me i am posting this because she is on my mind. Wed evening my friends yearling got her head caught in the fence and did some nerve damage and fractured her jaw. She was rushed immediatly to the University, where she has underwent surgery to try and repair the damage. Right now her eye is sewn shut and a wire has been put into place to secure her jaw. The University is unsure of the outcome that is appraching with her chewing and swallowing (she hasn't done since the injurY). She has been a inspiration to everyone she has met up to this point. She was born and withstood a surgery at a few days old for a ruptured bladder and now this - almost 1 year to the day. Her owners are so caring and really need prayers sent to "HOPE". She got her name at the last surgery.

Thanks for letting me share this with everyone. Makes me thankful to have friends like this


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 26, 2009)

Awwww, how horrible. Keeping Hope in our thoughts and prayers for a good outcome of her surgery. She sure has had a tough start to her young life. Her owners sound like very caring people, who love there animals.

Please keep us updated.

Corinne


----------



## Emily's mom (Apr 26, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about Hope, I sure hope that she gets good news soon!!


----------



## vetasst (May 1, 2009)

I just wanted to let everyone know, Hope lost her battle yesterday




. He little body couldn't balance out the antibiotics and then broke with diarrhea. I will sure miss her. thank you for all your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (May 4, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Hope!



Certainly sounds like everyone did what they could, and she certainly did her part too, and was an inspiration to all



(((((HUGS)))))) to you and everyone who loved her!


----------



## wendyluvsminis (May 8, 2009)

How very sad! I am sooo sorry!


----------

